# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  ویرایش و کم و زیاد کردن فیلدهای دیتابیس sql

## booysusa

درود بر مهندسان گرامی
سال نو را شاد باش میگم

برنامه ای قبلا به مشتری تحویل دادم، مشتری الان میخواد به دیتابیس چند فیلد اضافه کنه (مثلا میخواد یک فرم جدید داشته باشه برنامش و یکسری اطلاعات پایه مانند اطلاعات شناسنامه ای را از مراجعه کنندگانش دریافت کنه)

برنامه رو براش ویرایش کردم و آماده تحویل هست ولی چطوری داده های قبلیش رو درون این دیتابیس جدید بریزه؟

ضمنا چند فیلد را نیز نخواستند که من براشون حذف کردم


راستی برخی برنامه هارو میبینم نوشتن بازیابی دیتابیس یا یه همچین چیزی، 
متاسفانه من بصورت دستی دیتابیس رو توی برنامه جدید گذاشتن

برنامه من
ویژوال استودیو
اس کیو ال
سی شارپ

----------


## booysusa

دوستان کسی نظری نداره؟
بشدت این موضوع نیاز هست :قلب:

----------

